# Breakfast fattie



## masterwood55 (Oct 6, 2015)

I want to make a breakfast fattie for my camping trip this weekend (scrambled eggs, potatoes, cheese). I just want to prep it and then smoke it when I get there. Can I cook the eggs first them wrap it all up and then smoke it a couple days later?


----------



## girlie smoker (Oct 6, 2015)

I've never tried eggs in the fatty.... I kinda like to roll other breakfast fixin's like hash browns, green pepper, onion, mushrooms, cheese... And then after its smoked, fry an egg or two and put it over a slice or two of fatty.  Nothing like the egg yoke running over the plate and into my fatty..that said...I'm sure you could scramble some up and add to the filling... No limits!


----------



## masterwood55 (Oct 6, 2015)

I like that idea. Gonna have to try the fried egg at home some time


----------

